# Hyde park at night?



## SimonRoberts0204 (8 Oct 2009)

So my partner has moved to London, and I need a way of getting myself and my bike from Paddington Train Station to South Kensington at 01:00 in the morning.

Its seems like it would be just a short blast across Hyde park and i'm there - but is this possible, and if so, safe?

I was planning on following the road which is usually open to traffic during the day.

Any help appreciated - im going tomorrow!


,Simon


----------



## ian turner (8 Oct 2009)

According to this its closed after midnight


----------



## SimonRoberts0204 (8 Oct 2009)

I guess I could just go around then... Is traffic on london pretty crazy at that time I imagine?


----------



## gaz (8 Oct 2009)

There is a cycle path through the park next to park lane.. but traffic at that time of night will be next to none so riding on the road wouldn't be to much of a problem.


----------



## Norm (8 Oct 2009)

Riding round town at that time is, IMO, a magical experience. Hope you love it.

I can't remember whether or not you can ride through at that time but the run up to Marble Arch and down Park Lane is not a long one.


----------



## CopperBrompton (9 Oct 2009)

Hyde Park is closed, but as others have said, riding in London is wonderful at that time of night. Enjoy the ride. :-)


----------



## arallsopp (9 Oct 2009)

Careful on the corner near a full moon.


----------



## skrx (9 Oct 2009)

The road through the middle (West Carriage Drive, takes you onto Exhibition Road) will probably be open. There is a cycle lane on the pavement which is worth using, as you avoid all the road humps.


----------



## Tynan (11 Oct 2009)

and wrap un warm


----------



## Wheeledweenie (12 Oct 2009)

I've been through the park near midnight from Paddington and wouldn't recommend it. Dodgy people and bad lighting make it a bit hairy. There are a few ways to get round an going via the Shepherd's Bush roundabout down to Kensington would be ok at that time I reckon.

Cycling in central London can be good fun if you research the route and I've done it at night a few times getting home from rehearsals and doing FNRttCs.


----------



## BentMikey (12 Oct 2009)

ian turner said:


> According to this its closed after midnight



Hyde Park is closed technically, but not actually locked off at night so you can almost always go through. Kensington Gardens, however, is shut and the gates locked. I believe the road through the park, north/south, that joins onto Exhibition Road, is left open.


----------



## trj977 (14 Oct 2009)

Depending on whereabouts in South Ken may be just as easy to ride down to top of Notinghill Gate and down Church St to High St Ken. Then on to South Ken via a number of alternatives. Downhill until you hit High St Ken.


----------



## yello (14 Oct 2009)

trj977 said:


> Depending on whereabouts in South Ken may be just as easy to ride down to top of Notinghill Gate and down Church St to High St Ken. Then on to South Ken via a number of alternatives. Downhill until you hit High St Ken.



I though that then considered maybe the Carriage Drive/Exhibition Rd route was probably going to be the best bet. It's a wee bit of a climb from Paddington to Nottinghill Gate (by central London standards that is!)


----------

